# Business in SA



## SAgotTalent (Aug 15, 2013)

As I´m planning to start business in some countries in Africa, I would be happy if you could tell me about the personality of basic citizen of SA ? Also would like to know if there is some cultural things what to avoid talkin about in SA or good things to do/talk about in SA?


----------



## Ertjies (Aug 2, 2013)

SAgotTalent said:


> As I´m planning to start business in some countries in Africa, I would be happy if you could tell me about the personality of basic citizen of SA ? Also would like to know if there is some cultural things what to avoid talkin about in SA or good things to do/talk about in SA?


South Africa is called the rainbow nation for a reason and have 11 official languages that represent completely different cultures so it is not really possible to give you advise that makes sense based on the information that you provided. 

What type of business are you looking to start and who would your target market be?


----------



## SAgotTalent (Aug 15, 2013)

Wow 11 official languages!!

Thank you, this information was already important to realise how unique SA is with a mix of differend cultures.

Our business in africa will be related to top world beauty and health products. Target market is everyone who breath, got blood veins, brains and/or want to look good


----------



## SAgotTalent (Aug 15, 2013)

It will be good to our business to find people with leader skills. We will offer full support and training in english, but things will go moore smoothly when we have people with leader skills in our team right away. What would be a good place to search and contact people from SA with leader skills?


----------



## 2fargone (Jun 14, 2011)

Hi,

Look at this website you will need a business permit. You can find the requirements here at this webpage. 

South African Business Permit


----------



## Orbit24 (Jul 9, 2012)

Hi SAgottalent,

Although SA has 11 official languages, English is largely spoken in the business sector.
The home language of end-users will differ and as such the type of product you're marketing will determine product positioning and your approach to market. 

The product group you're speaking of seems well supplied with most international brands available at competitive rates.

My suggestion would be to travel to SA, see what's on offer, speak to end-users and analyse your competition.
Some companies base their operation in Gauteng and then send representation to the North to tackle 'Africa'.

Good Luck


----------



## SAgotTalent (Aug 15, 2013)

Thank you!
Gauteng seems nice province to start from.
Pretoria and Johannesburg city. Lot of customers, perhaps some people with leader skills too 

We would also like to know some earning levels, what is the average salary for example people who are working in food store?


----------



## SAgotTalent (Aug 15, 2013)

Does most of the people in SA got internet connection? Any estimate percentage?


----------



## rooineckrsa (Jan 10, 2013)

Hi SAgot talent

wage scale based on gauteng

day labour i.e garden boy or maid average R120/150 per day
semi skilled i.e brick layer R150/200
shop assistant cashier R4/6000 per month
secatary/office worker R4000/and up depending on experiance
Managers in construction R9000/and up
sales reps R7000/+commission 
average income per household middle class R15/20 000 per month
Be advised that this not the official rates but figures that our family and friends are being payed and are paying out.
As for the internet, most middle to upper class have internet at home and work, All my staff have internet via their cell phones, mainly using f/book twitter and whatsapp.
We have companys that have buisness solutions ie. help you in all aspects to obtain the correct staff,find your target market and advise on marketing bla bla bla
Hope this helps

rooineck


----------



## SAgotTalent (Aug 15, 2013)

Perfect! Thank you rooineck!
This information helps a great deal. As lookin the rates, we can see right away how easy it is for anyone to exceed average middle class household income with our business.

Now it is only question to finding people who are willing to change their lifes.
Any new ideas? Is there SA web sites where it is possible to post a job opportunitys?


----------



## rooineckrsa (Jan 10, 2013)

Hi sagottalent

try junkmail.co,za gumtree co.za star news paper citizen news paper the guardian newspaper or
jobseekers


----------



## SAgotTalent (Aug 15, 2013)

Thanks again Roo!
Appreciate good info like this


----------



## MissGlobal (Aug 4, 2012)

Just one thing I should add - there's a huge shortage of skilled labor in south africa - but not a shortage of people looking for work. So finding "leaders" may not be as easy as you think....


----------



## SAgotTalent (Aug 15, 2013)

Thanks MissGlobal!
No worries, not going to be a problem as we are able to coach and train leaders basicly from anyone with good attitude 

Perhaps a bit slower but that´s it


----------

